# Best starter frog for a 12, by 12, by 18 inch exo terra



## Rewind (Feb 15, 2008)

What would be the best starter frog that would live in a 12 inch by 12 inch by eighteen inch exo terra vivarium that is very easy to keep?

Oh and that would stay in there all of its life.


----------



## Rewind (Feb 15, 2008)

Any body?...... Please?


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

would that be the 30x30x30 glass exo terra?

Josh


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

browner93 said:


> would that be the 30x30x30 glass exo terra?
> 
> Josh


Im guessing not if its 12x12x18...


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

oopsy i read rong once again it is a 12x12x18 lol tipical me!

Josh


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

I have that size exo-terra with 3 green tree frogs and 2 fire bellied toads. All fine together as the toads pretty much stay on the ground or in the water bowl. Have a big false plant and a false vine to give the frogs plenty of space to climb and hide. The floor is soil covered in spagnum moss and I spray daily to keep the moisture up.
some pics


----------



## Froggins (Jan 30, 2008)

I was going to say, green tree frogs aswell, or even whites. They are fab frogs for beginners :no1:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

African reed frogs (Hyperolius sp) would also be good for that size viv. Plus they are stunning frogs


----------



## Rewind (Feb 15, 2008)

WOW thats great!! So, how do you guys keep the temps and humidity up with all the ventilation in the exo terras? Haha lol im Josh too.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

drpjtaylor said:


> I have that size exo-terra with 3 green tree frogs and 2 fire bellied toads. All fine together as the toads pretty much stay on the ground or in the water bowl. Have a big false plant and a false vine to give the frogs plenty of space to climb and hide. The floor is soil covered in spagnum moss and I spray daily to keep the moisture up.
> some pics


are they living together? suprised someone hasnt said already. something to do with the chemicals given out by the FBT being bad for pretty much everything


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

the fire bellied toads secrete a toxin that is VERY harmfull to other amphibians, when they spend all day in the water bowl it will polute the water. so when the green tree frogs, or any for that matter, go and dip their bums in it at night to re-hydrate themselves they abosorb the toxin through their skin.

im not bein anal but that is far from a good set-up.

deffo a no-no


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

redeyedanny said:


> the fire bellied toads secrete a toxin that is VERY harmfull to other amphibians, when they spend all day in the water bowl it will polute the water. so when the green tree frogs, or any for that matter, go and dip their bums in it at night to re-hydrate themselves they abosorb the toxin through their skin.
> 
> im not bein anal but that is far from a good set-up.
> 
> deffo a no-no


thought they did: victory:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

just to prove a point, handle one of your fire bellies then rub your eyes. thats what the other frogs fell like!


----------



## Rewind (Feb 15, 2008)

Do any of you use exo terras? And how do you keep the temps and humidity up with all the ventilation?

And do any of you have any pics for ideas please?


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

all my amphibs are in exo terras, i use a heat mat underneath the glass, then a layer of eco-earth topped with a thick layer of moss soaked in mineral water first.

if the humidity is still low, obviously spray the tank with mineral water and cut a piece of perspex to cover one side of the mesh.

alternatively use safe live plants, they tend to keep humidity up.

or a fogger in the water bowl.

they do keep humidity in pretty well anyway to be honest


----------



## Rewind (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh great. So how many adults would fit in this size exo terra?
Which of these primarily as this is the stock at my local?

Golden Xenopus Frogs 
Lime Reed Frogs 
Spotted Tiger Leg Frogs 
Fire Walking Frogs 
USA Green Tree Frogs 
White's Tree Frogs 
Tomato Frogs 
Ornate Horned Frogs 
Albino Horned Frogs 
fire bellied toads
southern green toads
egyiptian green toads

Oh and do both males and females call during mating season as they wll be in my rom. Im not too bothered its just any that croak extremely loud that i should steer clear of?


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

id say if you did want to keep one comfortably for life, id say a couple of usa green tree frogs, whites get too fat!:lol2:


----------



## Rewind (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks alot Danny. Ill look into them.:no1:


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep - if it is a tall tank then a tree frog will be best as the vertical height will be lost on a toad or ground dwelling frog. 

USA Green Tree frogs will be your best bet and should comfortably house a pair in that tank (because I do). The Whites Tree frogs will be small at first but will quite quickly outgrow this tank - certainly if you had a pair there would be no space after a while.


----------



## Rewind (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments and help:no1:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah a green tree frog is great to start off with i should no because i just started looking after 1 iv'e had no experiance before and there not that hard to keep so yeah! i totaly agree


----------

